# Anchorman 2: The Legend Continues



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Really looking forward to this film. Its one of the rare films that my wife and myself can both enjoy watching. UK release date 18th Dec 2013...


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Is 2014 correct? I thought it was coming out this year


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

No must be this month


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Typing error, its 2013


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

I saw this last night with low expectations but I have to say it was surprisingly good. Funniest film I've seen in a while with some real gut bursting moments.

If you liked the first one, this is a must see.

'You know what they say about Bats...?'


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

also watched lastnight - not as good as the first but must say it was still a good laugh


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Serkie said:


> I saw this last night with low expectations but I have to say it was surprisingly good. Funniest film I've seen in a while with some real gut bursting moments.
> 
> If you liked the first one, this is a must see.
> 
> 'You know what they say about Bats...?'


Exactly the same as me....saw it saturday you pipe hittin byatches


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

Say what?!!!!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I wanna watch this as well. Just seen the first one on BBC1 the other day as it was on. Thought it was ok but it did have a few funny moments.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

A solid 6 out of 10.

When he meets his new female boss...hilarious.


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

I was expecting too much,thought it was lame,hope they don't make another.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

Not sure this film is as quotable as the first, but still laughed my way through it.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I absolutely loved this film. 9/10 for me. So funny. My favourite scene is Brick with no legs :lol:


----------

